# desperately needing ee19 radio tar



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

i flashed up to eh09 plus cm7 for eh09 when i did i got no data wifi or 3g no force closes just absolutly no data i have my nandroid back up just need radio only for odin ee19 radio plz thanks


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Mesmerbelly said:


> i flashed up to eh09 plus cm7 for eh09 when i did i got no data wifi or 3g no force closes just absolutly no data i have my nandroid back up just need radio only for odin ee19 radio plz thanks


You can flash the radio separately in Heimdall.


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

do you have a copy


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Mesmerbelly said:


> do you have a copy


Of what? Heimdall or EE19? EE19 you can find here - Heimdall you can do a google search for. You have to use 7zip to unzip the .tar and pull out the radio file. Use Heimdall to flash it. There's a how-to included with Heimdall.


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

thanks a lot


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

Weird thing I flashed my nandriod b4 changing radios and my data started back so I then flashed cm7 eh09 and holyshit it works thanks for you help

Sent from my glitched cm7 mesmerize using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Mesmerbelly said:


> Weird thing I flashed my nandriod b4 changing radios and my data started back so I then flashed cm7 eh09 and holyshit it works thanks for you help
> 
> Sent from my glitched cm7 mesmerize using RootzWiki Forums


If your not using the EH09 radio your sms won't send right.


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

I am I flashed it earlier I thought it was the problem which is y I needed the ee19 radio again thanks for your help

Sent from my glitched cm7 mesmerize using RootzWiki Forums


----------

